# Hallo aus Australien... hier komme ich!



## LostInOz (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo alles

Ich bin hier neu, und mein Deutsch ist nicht sehr gut. Deshalb, bitte sei nett und vergeb mir, wenn ich viele Fehlern mache 

Also, ich bin ja Australien, und hab seit zwei Jahre ein bisschen Deutsch studiert.
Ich hoffe eines Tages in Deutschland zu leben (möchlich nächstes Jahr).
Ich komme diesen September nach Deutschland, um Urlaub zu haben.

Ich mache heir (natürlich) Trials. Darum denke ich dass es sehr gut wird, etwas deutsche Trialerer zu treffen, wenn ich im September Deutschland besuchen.

Ich habe annähernd 3 Woche in Deutschland. Hab zwei Freunde in Berlin zu besuchen, und veilleicht ein Paar Kontakte in andere Orte dass ich besuchen kann.

Ich habe Lust viel von Deutschland zu sehen, aber ich kenne viele Leute nicht darin. So es würdet mir ja gut gefallen, wenn ich vielleicht auf deisem Forum etwas Trialerer treffen könnte.

Wieder - entschuldigung für alle meine Fehlern.
Hab keine Angst sie zuverbessen!

Grüsse
Joash


----------



## ecols (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

In Berlin gibt es eine Menge Trialer. Die sind auch alle nett und freuen sich sicher einmal mit dir zu fahren.

Wenn du weißt wo du gerne in Deutschland einmal fahren willst oder was du sehen willst findest du dort bestimmt auch jemanden der dir die Umgebung zeigt und mit dir fährt!
Ich würde dir das Felsenmeer (Odenwald) empfehlen und die Vereine bei Stuttgart. Wenn du hinkommen kannst.



Hi there!

There are a lot of trials riders in Berlin. They're all nice guys and will be pleased to go for a ride with You!

If You've got an idea of where You would like to ride or what You'd like to see in Germany, you would definitely find someone to ride with You and to show You around.
I'd recommend a visit in Felsenmeer (sea of rocks) at Odenwald and the trials teams near Stuttgart, if you've got a posibility to get there.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (6. Juli 2009)

Also hier in Bielefeld sind circa 10 Trialer die auch zeit und lust hätten mit dir zu fahren.


----------



## LostInOz (6. Juli 2009)

Juti juti!
Es gefällt mir sehr dies zu hören!

Ich weiß, dass am machmal (at some time.. not sure how to say that) ich zu München mit meiner Freunde fahren werden. Wir plannen zur Oktoberfest zugehen.

Und ecols, danke für deine Übersetzung. Ich have probiert, deine Nachricht zu verstehen, aber ich bin noch nür Anfänger in Deutsch. 

Kann man mir empfohlen, wo in Deutschland ich besuchen sollte??


----------



## ecols (6. Juli 2009)

Wenn du von Berlin nach München fahren willst ist das ein guter trip. Du kannst Leipzig (Trial) besuchen, Weimar(Kultur), Bayreuth(Trial), Bamberg(Kultur), Nürnberg(Trial & Kultur). 

Wie lange wirst du hier sein?


If You want to go to Munich from Berlin, that's a good trip. You can visit Leipzig (trials), Weimar (culture), Bayreuth (trials), Bamberg (culture), Nuremberg (trials on culture).

How long will You be here?

btw: at some time = irgendwann


----------



## jan_hl (6. Juli 2009)

Glad you found your way to this forum 

My most favorite town (by far) is Hamburg! Trialwise there are better towns to live in, but in my opinion the nightlife is one of the best in Germany. In addition you should visit Cologne, it has a very unique and nice pub culture and a lot of active trials riders live in this area.


----------



## LostInOz (7. Juli 2009)

Wieder danke Alle!

Hmmm, so basically, this is the impression that i'm getting:
"I should visit all the major cities in Germany because they're all awesome!" haha

BTW: I won't have my bike with me in September. However if I do move there (I wish!), I will definately be riding trials.
Does anyone know of any engineering jobs going over there?? hehe 
I'm a mechanical engineer and have been working here in the rail industry for about 18 months (since I graduated). However I really want to live and work in Germany. 


Wie schlagt ihr mich vor, dass ich durch Deutschland reisen sollte?? Mit dem Zug? Oder Hitch-hike? Oder mitfahrgelegenheit.de? Fliegen?
Ich plane eine Eurailticket zu kaufen, so ich durch Frankreich, Belgien, Deutchland und die Schweiz mit dem Zug fahren kann. Aber währen ich in Deutschland bin, weiß ich nicht wie ich überfahren sollte.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (7. Juli 2009)

LostInOz schrieb:


> Wieder danke Alle!
> 
> Hmmm, so basically, this is the impression that i'm getting:
> "I should visit all the major cities in Germany because they're all awesome!" haha
> ...



Let me ask you one thing: you live in the coolest country in the world and you want to move to Germany.. WHY???????  I've been to Sydney several times and its the best place on earth! 
But regarding Germany, if you are looking for an engineering job in the rail industry, then Deutsche Bahn (German Railways) will probably be a good starting point. It's a big ass employer, headquartered in berlin and they have offices all over Germany. I think Bombardier also has a branch somewhere in eastern Germany (close to Dresden). maybe check out monster.de for jobs. If you need assistance with translation, let me know. 

If you plan to go to Düsseldorf or Cologne let me know, I live close by. 
The best way to travel in Germany will be by train I guess. Hitch hiking might be quite difficult, its not too common in Germany. The train connections are fast and very good! 

Cheers... Michael


----------



## andi87 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin vor zwei Monaten aus Australien zurückgekommen, habe dort eine super Zeit verbracht, nette Leute (Simon, Mitch, Joel, Melbourne gyus, Brisbane gyus, the hole crew) und unglaubliche Natur.

Melde dich einfach wenn du in der Nähe München bist, dann können wir gerne eine Session ausmachen!

Beste Grüße

Andi



Hello!

I recently came back from Australia, I´ve been there for half a year and met almost the hole trial crew over there. Nature was incredible of course, too.

When you get here close to Munich, just let me know and we can go for a ride of course.

All the best.

Regards

Andi


----------



## LostInOz (8. Juli 2009)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Let me ask you one thing: you live in the coolest country in the world and you want to move to Germany.. WHY???????  I've been to Sydney several times and its the best place on earth!
> But regarding Germany, if you are looking for an engineering job in the rail industry, then Deutsche Bahn (German Railways) will probably be a good starting point. It's a big ass employer, headquartered in berlin and they have offices all over Germany. I think Bombardier also has a branch somewhere in eastern Germany (close to Dresden). maybe check out monster.de for jobs. If you need assistance with translation, let me know.
> 
> If you plan to go to Düsseldorf or Cologne let me know, I live close by.
> ...



Ok, warum will ich in Deutschland leben?? (Not sure how to say "move to"..i'm guessing "nach... something")
Anyhow, to be honest. I'm not entirely sure why. For some reason, I love German. It's such a cool language. It's just so logical and direct! So i really want to move there so I can get fluent in German.
Secondly - i'm an engineer, and i love engineering kind of things. I own an old BMW ('88 e30), which i've done heaps of suspension work to and an engine upgrade and all that kind of stuff.
And the more I work on it, the more i'm impressed at the attention to detail that Germans seem to have with everything.
I've started designing my own trials bike, to build here at work in my own time. And Germany is the land of engineering!
Third - sure, Australia is pretty cool. But I really want to experience different cultures. So many aussies are insular and have no idea that there's a whole world out there millions and millions of times the size of the city they have lived in their whole life!
Fourth - you guys have autobahns, and make some of the best cars in the world. Over here, if you speed, they basically revoke your 'privelage' to drive before even considering that you might know what you're doing. The idea of an open race-circuit like Nürburgring is just unfathomable in Australia, because if someone had an accident coz they couldn't drive, they'd sue the owners of the venue claiming it was somehow their fault!


----------



## nathank (9. Juli 2009)

LostInOz schrieb:


> Wieder danke Alle!
> 
> Hmmm, so basically, this is the impression that i'm getting:
> "I should visit all the major cities in Germany because they're all awesome!" haha
> ...



hey Joash,

i'm American and have been living and working in Munich for 8 years now (i'm a software engineer)...
as for getting a job in Germany:
if you have a university degree in engineering and a few years experience then it should be possible to get the necessary work permit IF you have a job in hand...
sounds like you have the degree but 1 1/2 years is a little on the low side. if you have 2,3, or 4 years experience in the "right" area then can be doable (although the economy here right now is weak as everywhere, so getting a job offer may be very difficult).
beyond that, it depends on the company: some require German skills, some like/prefer some German skills and some international companies do everything in English (then you almost have an advantage as you're a native English speaker)...
my first job was all English and my 2 subsequent positions about 90/10 German/English.
although i think mechanical engineering jobs are probably more likely to require German skills than IT (my field).

if you're serious then i would contact some companies now via Internet/email and then try and interview when you're here! (otherwise it's hard to get hired if you're on a different continent) - check out like StepStone.de

as for getting around Germany for your trip, the trains are pretty darn good and if you get some kind of pass should be relatively affordable. i've heard good stuff about the mitfahrzentrale, but can't recommend it personally.

oh, and Germany is a great place, but i if the Autobahn and driving fast is your #1 reason for wanting to live here, i'd recommend rethinking a bit (ok, you listed it 4th, so i guess that's ok)...



LostInOz schrieb:


> So many aussies are insular and have no idea that there's a whole world out there millions and millions of times the size of the city they have lived in their whole life!


unfortunately that's true of virtually every place in the world.

hope you enjoy your trip and maybe see you when you're in Munich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (9. Juli 2009)

nathank schrieb:


> unfortunately that's true of virtually every place in the world.



That's what I learned during my travels. I went abroad twice during my studies (Australia and Iceland) and as soon as you hit "everyday life" you realise that it's a different country with different problems.
However, the amount of problems is more or less constant, no matter where you are.  

Welcome to Germany, mate! Make sure that you drop me a line when you hit Mannheim. There are heaps of great riding spots in this area.


----------



## holmar (9. Juli 2009)

wir könnten ja schon mal n deutschlandtrip für den guten mann zusammen stellen


----------



## erwinosius (9. Juli 2009)

Am besten mit Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Wer fährt wann wo hin?


----------



## holmar (9. Juli 2009)

staffeljammen? find ich gut


----------



## LostInOz (10. Juli 2009)

Servus alle

Danke für alle die Vorschläge und nette Angeboten.
Ich muss eine Liste machen, und darin alle eure Namen und Städte schreiben, so wenn ich in der Nähe von Jeder bin, kann ich ihn/ihr/sie besuchen.

Ihr scheint doch so freundlich und helfreich zu sein!

(Hi everyone!
Thanks for all the suggestions and kind offers.
I should make a list with everone's names/addresses so that if i'm nearby anyone, I can come visit! 

Everone seems to be so friendly and helpful!)

Nathan, thanks for your advice. I appreciate what you're saying about 1.5 years experience not really being much. I also suspected that finding jobs over there at the moment could be pretty tough given the economic climate. But like you say, I reckon there's nothing to lose by getting my CV together and emailing a bunch of places to see if I can get an interview in September.
And yeah, Autobahns aren't hi on my list of priorities. It would just be an added bonus becuase I love cars...and driving them! 

Anyone live near Nürburgring?? Or if I can hire a BMW there??


----------



## jan_hl (10. Juli 2009)

I'm not sure if it is possible to rent a car at Nürburgring or if it is possible for you to drive there with your non german drivers license, but if you have too much money (or take two other people with you) you can by a ticket for the Ring-Taxi. This is more or less the fastest cab in the world and I heard it's quite impressive and better then most rollercoasters.

http://bmw-motorsport.com/ms/ringtaxi.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (10. Juli 2009)

Rent a M3 Coupe at Sixt.. Is like 95 per day if You take it for a week..


----------



## nathank (10. Juli 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> I'm not sure if it is possible to rent a car at Nürburgring or if it is possible for you to drive there with your non german drivers license, but if you have too much money (or take two other people with you) you can by a ticket for the Ring-Taxi. This is more or less the fastest cab in the world and I heard it's quite impressive and better then most rollercoasters.
> 
> http://bmw-motorsport.com/ms/ringtaxi.html



sure he's allowed to drive: the foreign license is valid as a "tourist" for like 6 months, although it may have changed.

and yeah, assuming you meet the minumum age for car rental (i forgot now that i'm "old") but i'm thinking it might be 24 -- then you can rent a very nice car for a day for not much -- like ecols suggested: bei Sixt bekommst du echt gute Autos und es geht sehr einfach - manchmal gibt's sehr günstig "Wochenende Angebote".

but yeah, give it a try and send out some CVs and see what happens. even if you just get a few interviews that should be a great learning experience.


----------



## erwinosius (10. Juli 2009)

Here in Nuremberg is the Norisring. But I don't know if you can drive there. Ask at http://www.norisring.de/index.php?navi=3&rid=10

greets
erwin


----------



## nathank (10. Juli 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> I'm not sure if it is possible to rent a car at Nürburgring or if it is possible for you to drive there with your non german drivers license, but if you have too much money (or take two other people with you) you can by a ticket for the Ring-Taxi. This is more or less the fastest cab in the world and I heard it's quite impressive and better then most rollercoasters.
> 
> http://bmw-motorsport.com/ms/ringtaxi.html


oops, mein fehler. ich dachte, du einfach auf der Autobahn fahren meintest... mit dem Nürburgring kenne ich mich nicht aus.

i just meant rent a "normal" sports car and drive on the Autobahn (of course you have to do some research as to where if you want to drive really fast - off-hours probably somewhere without a night or construction speed limit restriction).


----------



## suziheizer (11. Juli 2009)

Ji Joash,

If you get near Dresden , let me know and i'll organize some riding. Let me know if you need my cellphone number. try http://www.bertrandt.com/en/stellenangebote.html , maybe there is a job that matches

good Luck


----------



## LostInOz (16. August 2009)

suziheizer schrieb:


> Ji Joash,
> 
> If you get near Dresden , let me know and i'll organize some riding. Let me know if you need my cellphone number. try http://www.bertrandt.com/en/stellenangebote.html , maybe there is a job that matches
> 
> good Luck



Hallo!
Sorry, I haven't been on here for sometime. Been pretty busy with work and stuff.

Well, it's starting to look like I should be able to get to Dresden.
I'll be going from Berlin down to Switzerland in very late September - early October.
I have a friend to visit in Leipzig, so I might go through Leipzig and Dresden on my way down to die Schweiz. I'm planning to visit some friends in Vevey over the weekend 3-4th October.

So SuziHeizer, if you're still happy for me to visit, I can probably do so around then 

After my weekend in Switzerland, i'l have a few days to make my way back up to Franfurt before flying out.
So if there's anyone on hear that is happy to have me sleep on a couch or floor and chill out with between October 5-7, that would be really cool! 

I'll probably get on mitfahrgelegenheit soon to try and find some lifts between places...

Thanks again guys.
I look forward to coming to your country and meeting some cool people! (And getting better at speaking German!)


----------



## LostInOz (20. Oktober 2010)

G'day everyone!

ist schon lange seit ich letzt geschrieben habe.

ich hab mal eine kurze frage: gibts Trialier in Augsburg? oder in der nähe davon??

Ich war vor 2 wochen in Deutschland, nur im Kurzurlaub, und ich hatte ein vorstellungsgespräch bei Inlingua (Sprachschule), für einen Englishlehrenjob.
Ich überlege noch, ob ich nach Deutschland umziehen werde/will...

Was wichtig ist, gibt es eine Trialsszene in Augsburg?? Wenn nicht, wo ist die nächste Trialsszene? München? Nürnberg? Stuttgart??

Thanks in advance! 
Joash


----------



## ecols (20. Oktober 2010)

Augsburg ist sehr gut gelegen was Trialszenen angeht. Sicherlich gibt es den einen oder anderen Trialer dort. Richtig interessant ist es aber weil du innerhalb einer Stunde in richtig guten Spots bist (Thalheim, Neuburg).

Bestimmt melden sich noch ein paar der Locals hier.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (20. Oktober 2010)

Augsburg selber hat meines Wissens keine Trialszene,jedoch wie Ecols schon schrieb ist Neuburg ca. 30-40min entfernt,oder halt dann München,Thalheim denke ich ist zu weit weg.In Nürnberg geht natürlich auch einiges.Also liegt Augsburg eigentlich ziemlich zentral.
Grüsse


----------



## andi87 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey Joash,
Eine Trialszene gibts hier nicht gerade (4-5 Leute), deshalb kann Regensburg gut einen weiteren Trialer gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (20. Oktober 2010)

Na komm, 4-5 Leute ist doch im Trial schon eine echte Szene (pro Stadt gesehen...) 
Insofern, go ahead!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (20. Oktober 2010)

andi87 schrieb:


> Hey Joash,
> Eine Trialszene gibts hier nicht gerade (4-5 Leute), deshalb kann Regensburg gut einen weiteren Trialer gebrauchen



Augsburg-Regensburg?


----------



## trialisgeil (21. Oktober 2010)

LostInOz schrieb:


> G'day everyone!
> 
> ist schon lange seit ich letzt geschrieben habe.
> 
> ...



Hi Joash,

wow, that sounds nice. I've been here in Augsburg as a student for 3 weeks now, and I am looking for for some local riders atm. But unfortunately without success...

If you really wanna come over to Augsburg just give me a call or write a mail and we can do a ride. I've just seen a some good spots around... so don't worry.

greetz Emanuel





Hallo Joash,

das trifft sich ja echt gut! Ich bin seit 3 Wochen nun Student hier in Augsburg und bin schon die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach hier ansässigen Trialern... leider bisher ohne Erfolg.

Wenn du wirklich vor hast hier her zu kommen dann melde dich! Spotmäßig hat es, was ich bis jetzt so sehen konnte, schon etwas zu bieten!

Emanuel


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. Oktober 2010)

If you Pass by spain (Mallorca), let me know


----------



## Trialar (24. Oktober 2010)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Augsburg selber hat meines Wissens keine Trialszene[...]



Pah keine Trialszene???

Wir sind doch schon zu zweit hier


----------



## Heizerer2000 (24. Oktober 2010)

Trialar schrieb:


> Pah keine Trialszene???
> 
> Wir sind doch schon zu zweit hier



ja jetzt gibts ne Szene


----------



## LostInOz (8. April 2011)

Hallo wieder

So, ich hab NOCH nicht nach Deutshland gezogen..aber denke noch einmal davon.

Ich hab vielleicht eine Job-gelegenheit als englisch lehrer bei Audi Akademie in Ingolstadt.

Natürlich würde ich gerne wissen, ob es eine trials-szene in audistadt gibt??
Ich war schon da, letzen September. Habe da ein paar Freunden.
Die scheint ja eine schöne stadt zu sein.  Aber ich habe da keine trialsfahrer gesehn.

Was denkt ihr: Augsburg oder Ingolstadt? Falls ich beide optionen hätte zum arbeiten...

Danke im voraus
Servus
Joash


----------



## florianwagner (8. April 2011)

hi,

in neuburg an der donau gibts nen trialverein, das ist ca.20km von ingolstadt entfernt.


----------



## LostInOz (8. April 2011)

hört sich ok an. Wie lange mit dem zug? halbe stunde oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (8. April 2011)

Schau mal auf www.bahn.de da kannst du das nachschauen. Scheinbar braucht der Zug 15 Minuten und es gibt ein Fahrradabteil.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (8. April 2011)

Zug braucht keine 15min von Ingolstadt nach Neuburg.
Training ist Dienstags und Donnerstags und nach Absprache am Wochenende.
Gruss Peter


----------



## andi87 (11. April 2011)

Hier Regensburg, ca. 65km. Müsste unter einer Stunde mit dem Zug klappen.


----------

